# Crown Currency



## danemc (Dec 24, 2011)

We lost over £2,000 when Crown Currency went bust. I have been on the web site but can't follow what is going on. Can anyone tell me (in very simple terms!) what is happening and will I ever get some of my money back? At the start we were told we might get 10% back. It was all meant to be sorted several years ago.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Have a look here for the latest information:

http://www.mcr.uk.com/48788/crown-currency-exchange-limited.html

You will need to look in detail at the reports provided by the Joint Liquidators.

Peter


----------



## danemc (Dec 24, 2011)

*Thanks*

Have tried to read this but find it very difficult to follow. Just need someone to explain it all to me.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Have you tried via a solicitor ?


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

If the initial advice was that you may get £200 (10%) back then the chances are you will get nothing. 

My solicitor charges £180 per hour so I would not contemplate using her (despite her proven record of saving me money) for a slight chance of getting £200 back. Cut your losses: you took a gamble hoping to save money and lost.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Liquidators usually manage to recover just enough funds to cover their own fees. Stuff any creditors.

Ray.


----------

